# trying to stop OTA nag after flashing Deodexed KL1



## glennnall (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm stuck with TWO OTA nags even after i've flashed Deodexed KL1 - Kies tells me i have the latest firmware, so apparently i don't have to actually update with the OTA. i dunno.

i sure need to get rid of these nags, tho. can anyone help me?

thanks

GN


----------



## Meanstreak242 (Jul 24, 2011)

Use titanium backup. Freeze device management 10. That'll get rid of it.


----------



## glennnall (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks - what happens if i "unfreeze" device management 10? will i ever need to...?


----------



## glennnall (Dec 19, 2011)

even better: i found Perfect Backup, a free app, and then found Device Mgmt 10 and cleared the data (which probably could have been done in App Mgmt in Settings, i bet) and the nags are gone.

that simple.


----------



## stace (Sep 22, 2011)

glennnall said:


> even better: i found Perfect Backup, a free app, and then found Device Mgmt 10 and cleared the data (which probably could have been done in App Mgmt in Settings, i bet) and the nags are gone.
> 
> that simple.


Until it re-downloads it and starts nagging you again. I'm guessing, anyway.


----------



## theseanteam (Oct 21, 2011)

Meanstreak242 said:


> Use titanium backup. Freeze device management 10. That'll get rid of it.


I cleared data and froze. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

If anyone is still having this problem, you can save the device management extension to .save and that will stop OTA and get rid of notification.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------

